# Kroatien Big Game & Little Big Game (Poppern)



## Prince of Fishing (17. September 2017)

Da in diesen Teil des Forums nicht so viel los zu sein scheint werde ich mal versuchen es zu beleben mit ein paar meiner Videos von unseren Kroatien Trips auf Blauflossen Thunfisch.

Big Game & Little Big Game
https://youtu.be/kd0YRcXkpbw

Blauflossen Thunfisch Oberflächenfischen mit Poppern und Stickbaits
https://youtu.be/5nVPcWpOQP8

Blauflossen Thunfisch Oberflächen Attacke
https://youtu.be/g8qssPeh5rc

Wer fragen hat kann gerne fragen gebe auch gerne Tipps!


----------



## Angorafrosch (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kroatien Big Game & Little Big Game (Poppern)*

Olá. Leider nicht viel los hier aber Danke für die Videos. Ich werde im Juni nach Kroatien fahren und will auch mal auf Thun gehen. Kennst Du preiswerte Anbieter für Big Game? 
Mir sind nämlich rund 600 Euronen etwas zu teuer, dafür das man ja in der Regel den Fisch noch nicht mal selbst verkaufen kann.
Oder läuft das in Kroatien anders? 

Grüße aus München
Andreas


----------



## Isarfischerin (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kroatien Big Game & Little Big Game (Poppern)*

Ola Andreas,

nein, das ist in Kroatien genauso. Fisch gehört dem Skipper.

Wir waren letzen September mit Cabo-Big-Game auf Blauflossen, das war noch deutlich teurer als die 600,-, die Du genannt hast. Wir waren allerdings zu viert auf dem Schiff. Haben sehr großzügig Thunfisch mitbekommen jeden Abend.

Grüße
Isarfischerin


----------



## Angorafrosch (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kroatien Big Game & Little Big Game (Poppern)*

Hallo Isarfischerin,

 Danke für die Info. Dann muss ich wohl schauen das ich ein paar Mitfahrer/fischer finde. 

 VG
 Andi


----------



## bootszander (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kroatien Big Game & Little Big Game (Poppern)*

Dann lieb ich mir mein eigenes Bötchen.                             Aber auf Tune bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gegangen.
Sind ja auch nicht immer da.


----------



## esox_1 (23. August 2022)

Bin jetzt ziemlich spät, aber werde es trotzdem mal versuchen:
ich fahre morgen zu segeln nach Kroatien, und werde eine Hecht und eine Welsrute mitnehmen. Kann hier irgendwer berichten, was ich damit am besten wie fange ?
Von den Ködern her bin ich sehr breit aufgestellt und kann über Firewall Systeme, Wobbler, Gummifische und große Schleppköder eigentlich alles einpacken. 
Lg Max


----------



## Angorafrosch (23. August 2022)

Servus Max, Naturköder wie Sardinen oder Kalmari sind wohl zum Schleppen am erfolgreichsten. Aber Achtung mit der Welsrute. Ich glaube ab 20 oder 30 LBS brauchtst Du eine gesonderte Lizenz. Das gilt auch wenn nur ein Teil (egal ob Rute, Schnur oder Rolle) die Gewichtsklasse erreicht/übersteigt. Also ne 50er geflochtene an der Hechtpeitsche geht nicht ohne "große" Lizenz, selbst wenn Rute und Rolle die 30 LBS nicht erreichen. Zudem sind wohl Kontrollen von Booten durch die Küstenwache häufiger als an Land.
Schau mal hier:

Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer​Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!​
gruß und Petri
Andi


----------



## pulpot (23. August 2022)

esox_1 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt ziemlich spät, aber werde es trotzdem mal versuchen:
> ich fahre morgen zu segeln nach Kroatien, und werde eine Hecht und eine Welsrute mitnehmen. Kann hier irgendwer berichten, was ich damit am besten wie fange ?
> Von den Ködern her bin ich sehr breit aufgestellt und kann über Firewall Systeme, Wobbler, Gummifische und große Schleppköder eigentlich alles einpacken.
> Lg Max


Zum Schleppen kann ich nicht viel sagen, stelle es mir mit einem Boot unter Segeln eher schwierig vor. Erfolgreicher ist vieleicht, wenn ihr über Nacht in einer Bucht ankert, dort von 1h vor bis 1h nach Sonnenaufgang mit leichtem Gerät und Casting-Jigs um die 15g zu jiggen. da geht ab 10m Tiefe eigentlich oft etwas. Siehe meine Beiträge von diesem und letztem Jahr im Mittelmeer-Thread. Zu allen anderen Tages-Zeiten sind weit weniger Bisse zu erwarten.


----------

